# RB20P engine?



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Does anyone know anything about the RB20P engine?

What was it fitted to? How did it differ from other RB20 engines?

Ta


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

do you mean rb20e?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Nissan Cedric Y31 and the Nissan Gloria Y31 had that engine, I think. Single cam, 12 valve LPG motor.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

RB20E which is an N/A engine also came in the 2 door GTS Skyline, it was around 120 HP, I dogged one for Two Years before I got the GTR. SOHC, nothing after market for the engine at all, except maybe some headers, it's also a distrbutor system, so you can hook up an MSD system, exhaust, no Cam, this engine needs a lot of $$$$$ to go, and would be a lot of cutom stuff, more luck with the N/A RB25DE


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I know about the RB20E, it's the RB20P I'm interested in.

Y31's. Thanks


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Never heard of the P series, actually wouldn't have payed much attention either as it is propane. But it was made, and in Japan maybe some Taxi's are running it, but nothing performance though, except when it's time to top off, then your wallet doesn't have to perform as hard as it does with DETT. I would think anyway, actually don't know.


----------



## LozGT (Dec 8, 2005)

Have you had a look at:

RB20 ?

It's a gas...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My interest is on the valve seats, are they harder than normal?


----------



## R390LM (Mar 7, 2010)

R32 Combat said:


> Does anyone know anything about the RB20P engine?
> 
> What was it fitted to? How did it differ from other RB20 engines?
> 
> Ta




you want to look into the R34 NEO RB25DET head 

its bascially a HKS V cam set up with the better valve train and titainmum retainers and a better camshaft, cant be used on an RB20 bottom end but can be easily modified to fit a Rb26 head.


----------

